# homemade power auger!!!



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

it is in the works!!! got her running good...only need to make the handles and have REX machine the auger/shaft adapter!!!  old snowblower gets second life with a REAL purpose!!!! BRING ON 20+" of ice arg.arg.arg!!!

P.S. consulted with tim"toolman"taylor on this and he said MORE POWER!!!


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

okay we want to see the pictures of this creation ????? Plus pic's in action some day ?? Good Luck !


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

hearttxp said:


> okay we want to see the pictures of this creation ????? Plus pic's in action some day ?? Good Luck !


as soon as it is done...you WILL not think i made this...it looks store bought!!! well sorta!!!!


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

Oh I'll believe you ! I've seen a article on making one out of weed wacker motor ! I just bought mine ! I LOVE IT !! No more hand drilling holes for me ! That is too much work !


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

geeting REAL close to done!!! better than what i expected!! looks great just need ICE to try her out!!! will get pics a.s.a.p...


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Hope they work


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

For some reason I can only get one photo from my gallery to open in this thread. If someone else can do it feel free. I'll try again later.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

well its one more than i could do...thanks rex!!! we'll try her out THIS weekend at the club!!


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)




----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)




----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Is there some type of clutch system on that ?


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

looking good! does it have a release in case the blades bind?


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

Looks Good !! I'm sure it will work !


----------



## 1977 walleye guy (Mar 11, 2006)

Doesn't appear to be any kind of gear box.or shear pin....I hope you guys paid up on your insurance..... LOL 

Do you think maybe you should weld in a V point inbetween the blades? I would think she's gonna walk on u on the Ice an dull out the blades quickly.....if not take your foot off first.........


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

wave warrior said:


> P.S. consulted with tim"toolman"taylor on this and he said MORE POWER!!!


Better forewarn the Emergency room before you give it a shakedown.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

yonderfishin said:


> Is there some type of clutch system on that ?


that would take the fun out of it!!! we are going with a soft brass shear pin...a clutch would cost to much...might as well buy an auger...never said i was a ROCKET SCIENTIST!!!! this thing may end up on the garage wall for [email protected]#ts and giggles but it was a fun project!!!


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

It looks cool , well worth building. It may end up working great. I was just curious how it would work without a clutch or something. The shear pin isnt a bad idea. Would an old chainsaw clutch and throttle work on it ? That way it would only turn when you gave it gas.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

One slight critque. It don't look long enough for a taller guy. Now I am just eyeballing from the pics. If you want I could measure my store bought one to give you an overall measurement.

But if you custom made it for you then all is well. Iffen your short.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Hold my beer, I'm gonna start this thing.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

After reading a few of Lakeraider's threads and posts, I'd be willing to bet he'd be thrilled to be the first to give that thing a pull! If it dosen't work on ice (looks to me it will) I bet he can turn it into a shallow water outboard.


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

papaperch said:


> One slight critque. It don't look long enough for a taller guy. Now I am just eyeballing from the pics. If you want I could measure my store bought one to give you an overall measurement.
> 
> But if you custom made it for you then all is well. Iffen your short.


I haven't made the extention for it yet,when I do it'll be as long as a regular auger. If it doesn't work we're not out any thing.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

papaperch said:


> One slight critque. It don't look long enough for a taller guy. Now I am just eyeballing from the pics. If you want I could measure my store bought one to give you an overall measurement.
> 
> But if you custom made it for you then all is well. Iffen your short.


well i m short!!!! BUT you are not seeing the final....rex is in action i HOPE! !!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

Hetfieldinn said:


> Hold my beer, I'm gonna start this thing.


GREAT RESPONSE HET!!!!!! that is what it is all about!!!!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

Hetfieldinn said:


> Hold my beer, I'm gonna start this thing.


i think that is the SECOND most hilarious thing i have seen here!!!!!


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Got the adapter made yesterday,just have to get some ice and someone to hold my beer so we can try it!


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

I like it but I have a question for ya. If you get just through the ice and it catches and the sheer pin snaps where does the auger go? Just wondering, didn't see a catch for it.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

bill_gfish said:


> I like it but I have a question for ya. If you get just through the ice and the it catches and the sheer pin snaps where does the auger go? Just wondering, didn't see a catch for it.


hmmm...STRUCTURE!!!


----------

